
Show HN: WFH should not suck! A window to the outdoor always open on your screen - hamid_ra
https://ow.deepnosis.com/?ref=hn
======
nelsonenzo
this is great. I wish the gifs audio looped more eloquently though, it's
distracting when it breaks to start again.

~~~
hamid_ra
Thanks for the feedback. That is a problem that we noticed as well. The
windows are in fact videos that are played in a loop in a picture-in-picture
mode, but in the browser there is a short pause between loops. We are looking
to find a workaround to see if we can make the pause less obvious or smooth it
out. It was a weekend project we did last weekend while was shelterd-in-place.
Definitely needs improvment.

